# Please help with my dissertation!



## JJB88 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello,

I know this is a the small animal section not the dog bit, but I am trying to get more responses. I have 113 but that still does not represent the whole UK dog owners. Please help!

Im a third year student of BSc Animal Behaviour and a dog trainer. I am doing my dissertation of which the title of the study is The Publics Understanding of Canine Behaviour. The aim is to determine if there is an association between the understanding of canine behaviour and behavioural issues. This would help us know if a better education could improve welfare and reduce the number of dogs rehomed or destroyed and also help reduce the number of people bitten.

If you are a British dog owner, over 18 Id be extremely grateful if you could take a few minutes to complete a short questionnaire about you and your dog. An info pack will be available providing an insight to the most recent canine behaviour research and training methods.

PLEASE NOTE if you are a dog trainer or behaviourist you cannot take part in this study as your qualifications and experience means you do not represent the general public.

If you wish to take part in this survey please click the link below which will take you directly to the questionnaire.

Thank you for your time 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/WDGDLYR


----------

